# Preparing for a Job in Ontario



## Tiny_Iska (Aug 22, 2008)

*Preparing for a Job in Ontario (Work Permit with TRV)*


Hi Everyone,

I am a single parent from Manila, Philippines and will soon be working (Work Permit with TRV) for a company based in Oakville, ON. I will leave my child (age 6) in Manila for 3 months, maybe, so I can find a suitable place to stay and establish myself before anything else. I will really appreciate it if you can answer any of my questions.


I would like to ask for an idea about the withholding tax or total deduction per month for a gross monthly income of C$4,000 to 4,500. An estimated percentage may help. Is the salary being paid once a month or bi-monthly?


Where is the most economical place to stay that is not too far from Oakville -- with a city atmosphere or near a primary school? How much would be the estimated cost of transportation from this location going to Oakville?


I intend to invite my mother as my child's travel companion. Can my mom stay with me for more than 6 months? Will I be allowed to sponsor my mom as a Visitor?


Where can I buy winter clothes for petites that are not too expensive?


Can I enroll my child immediatelly after he arrives? My child knows how to write and speak in English. How much would it cost to send a child to a public school?


Do I need to study French?

Thank you so much for taking time answering my questions.

Regards and God bless! 

Tiny_Iska


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I can try to answer your questions but of course, you ought to verify what I say with the proper authorities before you make any arrangements!

Taxation - roughly 40% of your income will probably go in tax and other deductions. It might be a bit less if you are on a low income. You should contact the company you are working for and ask the Human Resources department to tell you. They will also tell you if they pay bi-weekly or monthly. Either is possible.

Can't help you on the Oakville bit.

I believe your mom can stay as long as she likes as long as she crosses the border into America, gets her passport stamped and comes back into Canada. That is the case for UK citizens anyway. It might be different in your country. Ask Immigration Canada. You have to live in Canada for a while before you can sponsor anyone. Immigration Canada website has the answers. Take a look at:

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Best place for children's clothes is WALMART without any shadow of a doubt. Good quality, good styling and very good prices. You can buy everything you need to set up home there too. 

Yes, your child can go to school straight away. Public schools are free if you have a work permit. 

And NO, you do not need to learn to speak French. It might be worth thinking about putting your child in a bi-lingual school though, so that he learns to speak French fluently as he grows up. They have such schools in Ontario and they are free too. He will double his employment opportunities if he can speak French as well as English when he leaves school or university.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tiny_Iska (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Deeana,

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I didn't imagine the deduction would be that high.

Again, thank you.

Warm regards,
Tiny_Iska


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Please check it out direct with your employer if you can possibly contact them to make sure. This is my personal experience - my husband and I both paid around 40% in deductions. It _is_ very high, but in exchange you do get free healthcare, education etc. and a very high standard of living in general.


----------



## Tiny_Iska (Aug 22, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Please check it out direct with your employer if you can possibly contact them to make sure. This is my personal experience - my husband and I both paid around 40% in deductions. It _is_ very high, but in exchange you do get free healthcare, education etc. and a very high standard of living in general.


Okay, I will. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

I just found this reference on the internet. If you are only earning a low income, it looks like nearer to 30% than 40%, so that's a relief for you! - You have to pay Federal tax plus Provincial tax. This is for 2007 and it won't change much for 2008.

This is the extract from the site:

Settlement.Org: Will I pay Canadian taxes? How much will I pay?

How much will I pay? 
The amount of income tax you pay depends on how much money you earned in the past year. Your income tax rate is based on a combination of federal and provincial tax rates:

Federal tax rates for the 2007 tax year :

15% on the first $37,178 of taxable income;
22% on the next $37,179 of taxable income;
26% on the next $45,530 of taxable income; and
29% of taxable income over $120,887.

Ontario (provincial) tax rates for the 2007 tax year:

6.05% on the first $35,488 of taxable income, +
9.15% on the next $35,488, +
11.16% on the amount over $70,976


----------



## Tiny_Iska (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay, I will keep this as my reference. Thank you, Deeana.


----------

